# Edge + Xfinity Modem/Router + Extenders constantly dropping - Possible Solution



## EDISFM2 (9 mo ago)

New Tivo Edge + Xfinity Modem/Wireless + Extenders were dropping multiple times a day, especially overnight. 

21 devices on network, some neighbors on same frequency, however, my signal was solid with 1G download speed.

It was a legacy 2.4G device = old Apple Time Capsule at night was not releasing which interfered with the Xfinity Extender Mesh network.

Once the time capsule was removed from the network - I have been solid for a couple of days now.

This also allowed my Ring 2.0 Door Camera to function on the network.


----------



## EDISFM (Nov 4, 2020)

Was out of country traveling, back and the EDGE SUCKS. Constantly dropping and based on other forum postings, Tivo or their parent really does not give a C$)#_ about its users.

And the balls, I mean brass balls of them running a sale on EDGE units knowing the 1,000's of postings of problems on this forum, Reddit, Facebook, Instagram etc.

No Shame only Shame on them.


----------

